# West lancs 24th feb results thread and after game banter



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

Ive checked all cards and Results are as follows

Overall leaderboard

1st NW Jocko 34 points
2nd Qwerty 34 points
3rd Junior 33 points
4th Craw 33 points
5th Birchy 33 points
6th Liverbirdie 31 points
7th Fish 29 points
8th Valentino 28 points
9th Kenny 27 points
10th Louise a 26 points
11th Yerman 24 points
12th 2blue 23 points
13th Karl102 23 points
14th Scouser 21 points
15th Bluewolf 19 points
16th StuC 15 points

------------------------------------------------------
Team scores

Shameless
Junior 33 + Birchy 33 + Karl102 23 + Qwerty 34 = Total 123 1st place 

Jocks
NWJocko 34 + Valentino 28 + Craw 33 + Kenny 27 = Total 122 2nd place

Lancashire fish hotpots
Louise 26 + Bluewolf 19 + 2blue 23 + Fish 29 = 97 3rd place

Mickeys
Liverbirdie 31 + StuC 15 + Scouser 21 + Yerman 24 = 91 4th place

Nearest the pin
Birchy (Fantastic prize from the Craw, thanks) Photo evidence will no doubt be on its way!!


Photos and a report will follow.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy, you throbber. Was there really any need to show all the results. Just the top 3 would have done surely!!!

anyway, I've just decided that I was playing with an injury. I hurt my back when I was paying for Stu's Eggs Benedict and Earl Grey. I've never ordered anything that posh before in my life.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Birchy, you throbber. Was there really any need to show all the results. Just the top 3 would have done surely!!!

anyway, I've just decided that I was playing with an injury. I hurt my back when I was paying for Stu's Eggs Benedict and Earl Grey. I've never ordered anything that posh before in my life.
		
Click to expand...

Ive not put your picture up yet, think yourself lucky for now 

I think that Eggs benedict was too posh for Stu as well, im sure he would of burned it up if had of eaten properly! :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive not put your picture up yet, think yourself lucky for now 

Click to expand...

Ill shut up now then.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 24, 2013)

OY! I scored 28!
 I will post some pics soon


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought that Craw had scored 34! If he did then you'd better sort it quick. He'll be home in a couple of hours.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I thought that Craw had scored 34! If he did then you'd better sort it quick. He'll be home in a couple of hours.
		
Click to expand...

33 according to the adjudicator who checked his card and i have rechecked it to be 33 as well.

Picture 24 is yours mate by the way :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Would that be the one of me pointing out where my massive 300+ yard drive on the first ended up? Precision that mate.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Would that be the one of me pointing out where my massive 300+ yard drive on the first ended up? Precision that mate.
		
Click to expand...

It would of been a corker if we were still warming up on the range .


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2013)

BW hahahahaha I sooooooooooooooooooooooo didnt finish last

Still I learned something about you today ...you are a true man.......To dress the way you did short sleeves......scarf and flat cap...and had the .....errrr....guts to order eggs Benedict's dressed like that....a true man 

:ears::rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2013)

Pictures





















A truly enjoyable day


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

Report

An international field of 16 golfers did battle at The West Lancashire golf club in what turned out to be pretty good conditions. It was a cold day but the wind was calm and the rain/snow held off for the most part. The course was in very good condition considering the weather that has passed with only a couple of slight alterations to the course due to waterlogging. The greens were running quick and any putt that missed often left a very tough putt coming back.

West Lancashire golf club is one of the ten oldest clubs in England and has one of the most natural and testing links courses around. The course is a regular host for the open championship qualifying and you can see why when you arrive at the club and play the course. The course was very open and the views were magnificent. Hitting the ball into the deep rough was the equivalent of hitting it off a cliff as it was nigh on impossible to find and if you do get lucky enough to find it you will wish you hadnâ€™t! 

This day was played as a team event which saw the Shameless team (Birchy, Junior, Qwerty, Karl102) with by just a single point with 123 points. The Jocks (Craw, Valentino, Kenny, NWJocko) came 2nd with 122, 3rd was Lancashire Fish hotpots (LouiseA, Fish, Bluewolf, 2Blue) with 97 and last but not least the mickeys (Liverbirdie, Scouser, StuC, Yerman) with 91 points. The individual best score on the day was NWJocko with 34 points beating Qwerty on a card playoff. Nearest the pin was Birchy who won a great prize donated by the Craw.

Overall a fantastic day was had by all, thanks to all who attended and a special mention to the Scottish guys who made the long trip down.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy and his prize


----------



## thecraw (Feb 24, 2013)

I shot 34 points, we played the 10th as a par 3 and the 11th as a 4!!!!


My score was 100% correct. We've been diddled. 

FACT.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2013)

Gents, thanks for the hospitality today, thoroughly enjoyed the course and company (Karl, Louise and Scouser). Thanks to Birchy for organising the outing and special thanks to Kenny for the 7 hour round trip taxi.

Hope to you guys all again soon

:thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I shot 34 points, we played the 10th as a par 3 and the 11th as a 4!!!!


My score was 100% correct. We've been diddled. 

FACT.
		
Click to expand...

Craw, I also reckon I had 29 points not 28 as we also played both holes as 3 and 4. So a bit of jiggery pokery going on me thinks 

Karl marked my card and we agreed on 29 after the last hole.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I shot 34 points, we played the 10th as a par 3 and the 11th as a 4!!!!


My score was 100% correct. We've been diddled. 

FACT.
		
Click to expand...

It was the second hole that was corrected by whoever checked it as it was down as 6 for 2. Ive checked it again and it comes to 33 points total.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nearest the pin was Birchy who won a great prize donated by the Craw.

.[/QUOTE

When are you cooking it Scott.  You'll have to post up some pictures.

You looked really nervous opening that bag mate.  The way the bag was sealed I had a feeling there was something mad in there like a Hamster! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

Qwerty said:





Birchy said:



			Nearest the pin was Birchy who won a great prize donated by the Craw.

.[/QUOTE

When are you cooking it Scott.  You'll have to post up some pictures.

You looked really nervous opening that bag mate.  The way the bag was sealed I had a feeling there was something mad in there like a Hamster! 

Click to expand...

It weighed a fair bit so i was thinking something was gonna jump out too! Ive looked up the recipe to make it as it should be done so im gonna have a go in the week  Will post up some pictures of how it goes. Ive asked the missus to cook it but she wont touch it so anything can happen if im cooking it!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It was the second hole that was corrected by whoever checked it as it was down as 6 for 2. Ive checked it again and it comes to 33 points total.
		
Click to expand...


Ok batman, I'll take your word for it, thanks again. Loved the day


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It was the second hole that was corrected by whoever checked it as it was down as 6 for 2. Ive checked it again and it comes to 33 points total.
		
Click to expand...

If we scored as per the card and not the alterations I scored 31 then


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Ok batman, I'll take your word for it, thanks again. Loved the day
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was a good day and everybody seemed to enjoy it. Thanks for making the trip, was a great effort from you boys. I will post up some pictures of how i get on with Haggis etc in the week .


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			If we scored as per the card and not the alterations I scored 31 then 

Click to expand...

We played as per the card apart from 10 & 11. The 2nd was a par5 off whites though and some people had scored their points off the par 5 rather than the par 4 that it was off yellows and should of been scored off.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 24, 2013)

I ma glad no one has mentioned my runaway trolley.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah it was a good day and everybody seemed to enjoy it. Thanks for making the trip, was a great effort from you boys. I will post up some pictures of how i get on with Haggis etc in the week .
		
Click to expand...


You'll love it mate :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I ma glad no one has mentioned my runaway trolley.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I ma glad no one has mentioned my runaway trolley.
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: 

I couldn't breathe


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			:rofl: 

I couldn't breathe
		
Click to expand...

At least I made an effort to help................


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2013)

Thoughts for the day:-

Firstly, Birchy was the main engine of this meet by far, just the odd little help thrown in by me. When done again Birchy,lar.

Bookies favourites, shameless (very aptly named) took the honour. Whilst searching for a particular quote from general Lord Wellington, I came across the following, which somehow all felt apt today:-

 "It has been a damned nice thing - the nearest run thing you ever saw in your life...By God"!

- The jocks pushed them impressively all the way,though.

"I don't know what effect these men will have upon the enemy, but, by God, they frighten me".

_  I can comfortably say this, as I have now met Fish and some of the others in the flesh.

"All the business of war, and indeed all the business of life, is to endeavor to find out what you don't know by what you do; that's what I called 'guessing what was at the other side of the hill."

-After looking on and over every hill for Danny's (Bluewolf's) balls, I know what he means.

"I never saw so many shocking bad hats in my life."

-With some donning Pre-OOM hats, I can vouch for that. Qwerty, my nan wants her one back!

Loved the course, the company and it was nice to come in with sun on our backs. 33 points with 3 blobs and 5 x 3 putts, means I must have been the best tee to green golfer. 

It was nice to also meet the Scottish boys and Fish, top men and hope you returned safe.

Well done to Scouser for deserving his prize, after finishing above 2 big fat girls.

Well doen to StuC for finishing behind THE big fat girl. Enjoy the Hex blacks, fella. 

A special mention must go to Danny (Bluewolf) who despite his shocker of a front 9, kept at it and had a very good back 9. His attitude around both 9's did not change one bit, a credit to his attitude. He had a ready smile on his face  throughout, and we could all learn from this attitude throughout the bad times in golf. A true gent, more than welcome to play Lee park, anytime you like. Cheers Dan!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			more than welcome to play Lee park, anytime you like. Cheers Dan!
		
Click to expand...

I will get you in fella so you dont need to listen to his ramblings!!!!!!!!!
:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 24, 2013)

Liver, what is the local Police station at West Lancs as I'm going to email them tomorrow to report Stuart for attempted murder!

Yes his golf was murder but I'm glad I shaved my head last night as that's how close his ball came to my napper!!!


:sbox:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It was the second hole that was corrected by whoever checked it as it was down as 6 for 2. Ive checked it again and it comes to 33 points total.
		
Click to expand...

From the 4-5 cards I checked, I think everyone marked the 2nd as a par 5, but it was only a 4 off the yellows, which we were working off.

Played like a 5 though,I must admit. My best drive of the day and 3 wood approach, and I was still 30 yards short!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2013)

LB, you need a putting lesson from Qwerty!

Never seen anyone hole out from 4/5/6 feet the way he did today, saved himself 5 shots easy.

After posting about my short game woes that's what kept me in it today, not really sure what I was doing though.....


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Cheers fellas. I'm tearing up a bit here. That was probably the worst golf I've ever played, but its hard to be downbeat on a great course like that and with a great set of lads ripping me to bits at every opportunity. Kenny congratulating me on finally making a pitch mark on a green on the 15th hole is still tickling me now. I'll take you up on the Lee Park offer soon, but I'll stop on the way and pick us all up some bacon sarnies seeing as your course won't sell them. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Liver, what is the local Police station at West Lancs as I'm going to email them tomorrow to report Stuart for attempted murder!

Yes his golf was murder but I'm glad I shaved my head last night as that's how close his ball came to my napper!!!


:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Probably Waterloo - I think he met his waterloo today.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers fellas. I'm tearing up a bit here. That was probably the worst golf I've ever played, but its hard to be downbeat on a great course like that and with a great set of lads ripping me to bits at every opportunity. Kenny congratulating me on finally making a pitch mark on a green on the 15th hole is still tickling me now. I'll take you up on the Lee Park offer soon, but I'll stop on the way and pick us all up some bacon sarnies seeing as your course won't sell them. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Anytime dan.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers fellas. I'm tearing up a bit here. That was probably the worst golf I've ever played, but its hard to be downbeat on a great course like that and with a great set of lads ripping me to bits at every opportunity. Kenny congratulating me on finally making a pitch mark on a green on the 15th hole is still tickling me now. I'll take you up on the Lee Park offer soon, but I'll stop on the way and pick us all up some bacon sarnies seeing as your course won't sell them. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna mention something about this too but i didnt want any rumours starting  . Ive never seen a guy keep his head and spirits so high despite playing well below his ability. Its definately an attitude a lot of people can learn from as LB said. Ive never laughed so much with playing partners on a round and it was Danny who was doing most of the laughing .


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2013)

What a day!

Firstly, well done to birchy for the organisation of a cracking day. Thanks to Craw,Fish and Junior for putting up with my dreadful round of golf, now I know how scouser feels playing like a tart!

It was a tough old day on the course and  the different weather changes didn't help. I nearly killed Craw with a horror 8 iron shot which was very funny 
My game was nothing short of abysmal but I knew for coming last was a box of  Callaway black hex so I wasn't too upset honest!

Form is temporary, class is permanent.....

My choice of breakfast (thanks Danny)certainly caused a stir but as I'm well cultured its normal type of scran  to me!

Thanks again for the day gents,I can't wait for formby/Liverpool meet in March.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Liver, what is the local Police station at West Lancs as I'm going to email them tomorrow to report Stuart for attempted murder!

Yes his golf was murder but I'm glad I shaved my head last night as that's how close his ball came to my napper!!!:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Obviously premeditated as when he failed to get you, he immediately fired one at me 

Never a dull moment. great day.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			My game was nothing short of abysmal but I knew for coming last was a box of  Callaway black hex so I wasn't too upset honest!.
		
Click to expand...

and...thank you for sharing them with your playing partners, it replaced the ones we lost, not sure it replaced yours though 

Who has Eggs Benedict in a Wetherspoons pub for breakfast whilst attracting the local nutter? He only wanted to ask your opinion on about replacing Rodgers with Moyes :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Birchy and his prize






Click to expand...

Jeeeeez i look rougher than i thought! I hope this thread drops off the bottom quick!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Bump 

What a daft thing to say :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Why does it look like LB wants to give you a pasting Scott? Did you upset him?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why does it look like LB wants to give you a pasting Scott? Did you upset him?
		
Click to expand...

Thats his next directory pose

oh and

BUMP!!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why does it look like LB wants to give you a pasting Scott? Did you upset him?
		
Click to expand...

He's trying to think of something humorous to say or just understand why you would have your picture taken with a Haggis and a bag of Spuds


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			He's trying to think of something humorous to say or just understand why you would have your picture taken with a Haggis and a bag of Spuds 

Click to expand...

Well, thats me just in shot on the left, so which ones the haggis and which is the bag of spuds...


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why does it look like LB wants to give you a pasting Scott? Did you upset him?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he has tasted Haggis and feared the worst?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Maybe he has tasted Haggis and feared the worst? 

Click to expand...


Didnt know we had a forumer with that nickname!!!!!!!!!! 

INFRACTION!


(but worth it)


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Just took my shoes out for there usually after-game clean and.......there still spotless!




Testament to the conditions of the course when we've all been plagued with water and mud at our own courses.  A stark difference to the other courses I have played recently.

Why don't I live closer to a links course


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Birchy and his prize






Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Jeeeeez i look rougher than i thought!* I hope this thread drops off the bottom quick!* 

Click to expand...

Not a chance pal

BUMP


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Not a chance pal

BUMP
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm how do i set an avatar pic...........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why does it look like LB wants to give you a pasting Scott? Did you upset him?
		
Click to expand...

No, I was just the only one out of our fourball, who meandered his way to the bar.

All done whilst Birchy was picking up his gazillion prizes. Birchy would you have won the individual, if you had parred the 18th? :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, I was just the only one out of our fourball, who meandered his way to the bar.

All done whilst Birchy was picking up his gazillion prizes. Birchy would you have won the individual, if you had parred the 18th? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i think so, maybe even a bogey would of done it! Lets forget that anyway  . Its a good job it didnt cock up the team score or i would of been hanging from that balcony!

Looking back i wish i would of been at the bar instead of sprawled on the floor looking like id just crawled out a bush having my photo taken which will probably haunt me for a few years :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah i think so, maybe even a bogey would of done it! Lets forget that anyway  . Its a good job it didnt cock up the team score or i would of been hanging from that balcony!

Looking back i wish i would of been at the bar instead of sprawled on the floor looking like id just crawled out a bush having my photo taken which will probably haunt me for a few years :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You now have all the ingredients to be "bush tucker man".


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Not a chance pal

BUMP
		
Click to expand...

Oh and bump again.... Sorry teammate .....

Ps.... Val, you were right about Poulton Park.... It's the 9 holer isn't it?!?


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Birchy and his prize






Click to expand...

I'm waiting on Craw's pictures, I'm not in many so far as I took them, but I should be in a couple of Craw's hopefully.

Oh did I just bump and quote _that_ photo again


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Birchy, you throbber. Was there really any need to show all the results. Just the top 3 would have done surely!!!

anyway, I've just decided that I was playing with an injury. I hurt my back when I was paying for Stu's Eggs Benedict and Earl Grey. I've never ordered anything that posh before in my life.
		
Click to expand...

not a bad knock there blue,didnt you fancy playing the back nine !!!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You now have all the ingredients to be "bush tucker man".
		
Click to expand...

It looks that way! Hopefully Haggis tastes better than kangaroo balls and ostrich foetus


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It looks that way! Hopefully Haggis tastes better than kangaroo balls and ostrich foetus 

Click to expand...


I can mail order some more once you scoff that lot, just PM me.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I can mail order some more once you scoff that lot, just PM me.
		
Click to expand...

Can real haggis ever come in a bag?????????????????????


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can real haggis ever come in a bag?????????????????????
		
Click to expand...


Real testicles come in a bag!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Real testicles come in a bag!




Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2013)

FAO StuartC


I was telling my 6 year old about you nearly killing me. He then said where did Stuart finish and I said "last". He replied

"good"!!!!!



That's ma boy!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Junior (Feb 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			FAO StuartC


I was telling my 6 year old about you nearly killing me. He then said where did Stuart finish and I said "last". He replied

"good"!!!!!



That's ma boy!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...



The shout made me laugh, in such a panick....FORE became a hybrid of fore and craw, kind of like FFFFRRRRRAAAAAWWWWW

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 25, 2013)

Junior said:



			The shout made me laugh, in such a panick....FORE became a hybrid of fore and craw, kind of like FFFFRRRRRAAAAAWWWWW

:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Where were you stood in relation to the shot?!? was it a complete duck hook or shank?!?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Where were you stood in relation to the shot?!? was it a complete duck hook or shank?!?
		
Click to expand...

He was 8 holes behind and could still hear him


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			FAO StuartC


I was telling my 6 year old about you nearly killing me. He then said where did Stuart finish and I said "last". He replied

"good"!!!!!



That's ma boy!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha I'll get you next time


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			He was 8 holes behind and could still hear him
		
Click to expand...

You're funnier than toothache you. Grrrr


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			You're funnier than toothache you. Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Where were you stood in relation to the shot?!? was it a complete duck hook or shank?!?
		
Click to expand...

I'd hit a cracking drive down the middle of the 2nd par 5 and then topped my 2nd into the 1st cut about 
120 yards out. I then sliced a PW which was no more than 2 inches from Craw's head which ended up right side of the green.

I then over hit my chip onto the green that nearly took Fish out aswell 

My game was full of comedy errors and I'm sure the picture will be uploaded  soon!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It looks that way! Hopefully Haggis tastes better than kangaroo balls and ostrich foetus 

Click to expand...

Birchy - e-mail sent with regards to Formby/Royal Liverpool.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy - e-mail sent with regards to Formby/Royal Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Ive replied pal .


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad you all had a good time - it really is a top course ain't it.
Gutted I couldn't make it.
Sounds like it was a right laugh too.
Be plenty more to follow this next few months me thinks


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Glad you all had a good time - it really is a top course ain't it.
Gutted I couldn't make it.
Sounds like it was a right laugh too.
Be plenty more to follow this next few months me thinks 

Click to expand...

Yeah it was a lovely course that i would deffo play again.

I will be cramming in as many games as possible so im sure there will be plenty coming up. We will have a few more options when we get lighter nights.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Just waiting for some more pictures to be posted....Craw


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just waiting for some more pictures to be posted....Craw 

Click to expand...

Now now fishy


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Now now fishy 

Click to expand...

Have you seen the Caption Competition?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 26, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Glad you all had a good time - *it really is a top course ain't it.*
Gutted I couldn't make it.
Sounds like it was a right laugh too.
Be plenty more to follow this next few months me thinks 

Click to expand...


Its a good track however I wouldn't say its a top track. Its in the Glasgow Gailes bracket. Tough with a premium on accuracy. Loved the small greens and how slick and subtle they were. The start is the killer and if you get off to a decent start you could potentially score well. I was not a fan of 11, 13 and 14. Certainly 13 & 14 lost the links feel and were parkland in nature. The clubhouse is also a ramshackle of extended brick. It really needs demolished and started again. 

I'd like to go back and play West Lancs in the summer months and see her at her best. Good track, very good track but not top drawer.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can real haggis ever come in a bag?????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

its only in a bag as its off season, best time to hunt them is in May. best to cook it just after you have killed it,


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 26, 2013)

bigslice said:



			its only in a bag as its off season, best time to hunt them is in May. best to cook it just after you have killed it,
		
Click to expand...


Can't remember the amount of times I ve tried catching one...


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its a good track however I wouldn't say its a top track. Its in the Glasgow Gailes bracket. Tough with a premium on accuracy. Loved the small greens and how slick and subtle they were. The start is the killer and if you get off to a decent start you could potentially score well. I was not a fan of 11, 13 and 14. Certainly 13 & 14 lost the links feel and were parkland in nature. The clubhouse is also a ramshackle of extended brick. It really needs demolished and started again. 

I'd like to go back and play West Lancs in the summer months and see her at her best. Good track, very good track but not top drawer.
		
Click to expand...

Off the whites would make a considerably difference wouldn't it?  I think some of the fairway bunkers played more to people like me off the yellows taking a 3w around 200/210, although I only found 1.  But off the whites I wouldn't be anywhere near them but you guys taking drivers that carried them off the yellows, they would come into play more so.....off the whites a much tougher track!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its a good track however I wouldn't say its a top track. Its in the Glasgow Gailes bracket. Tough with a premium on accuracy. Loved the small greens and how slick and subtle they were. The start is the killer and if you get off to a decent start you could potentially score well. I was not a fan of 11, 13 and 14. Certainly 13 & 14 lost the links feel and were parkland in nature. The clubhouse is also a ramshackle of extended brick. It really needs demolished and started again. 

I'd like to go back and play West Lancs in the summer months and see her at her best. Good track, very good track but not top drawer.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the clubhouse was a let down too. Its a bit of an eyesore! especially when your out on the course looking in the distance and you see that thing.

I bet the course off the back tees in summer with a bit more wind would be a real test.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 26, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Can't remember the amount of times I ve tried catching one...
		
Click to expand...



http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...oIDoCA&usg=AFQjCNFfEkhlZV0BaPk9c5deM0TVyZpANw


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its a good track however I wouldn't say its a top track. Its in the Glasgow Gailes bracket. Tough with a premium on accuracy. Loved the small greens and how slick and subtle they were. The start is the killer and if you get off to a decent start you could potentially score well. I was not a fan of 11, 13 and 14. Certainly 13 & 14 lost the links feel and were parkland in nature. The clubhouse is also a ramshackle of extended brick. It really needs demolished and started again. 

I'd like to go back and play West Lancs in the summer months and see her at her best. Good track, very good track but not top drawer.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with this, other than comparison with Glasgow Gailes as not played it.

Certainly a few holes on the back seemed out of place and were a little weaker, the front 9 is very good though.  As craw says would love to play it in the summer, not sure I would pay the green fee though....


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I thought the clubhouse was a let down too. Its a bit of an eyesore! especially when your out on the course looking in the distance and you see that thing.

I bet the course off the back tees in summer with a bit more wind would be a real test.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the biggest shocker was that not only was the kitchen closed for food, they couldn't make any hot drinks either!

No wonder the clubhouse was empty with a single barmen, our bar at the weekends is busting a gut with 3bar staff to keep it flowing.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought it was poor show given we had 16 heads and they had no food on for us, they clearly don't need the dough.

Agree with craws assessment on the course, opening holes are very tough and a premium on accuracy. Very very good track although for me not as good as St Anne's Old Links but very good all the same.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

It was only my 2nd time playing on a links so I loved it.  The other links I played was Saunton Sands which I don't think was as tough, maybe longer because I played off the whites but the conditions were easier at Saunton as your not right on the front like West Lancs fighting the elements also.

The more I keep reading about the front 9 being tough from you seasoned links players the more I'm chuffed with my 17 points on the turn and that was with a stupid blob on a par 3.  Just wished I could have held it together on the back 9.

I've got the links bug though, love the experience.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			The clubhouse is also a ramshackle of extended brick. It really needs demolished and started again. 

I'd like to go back and play West Lancs in the summer months and see her at her best. Good track, very good track but not top drawer.
		
Click to expand...

Tell the members that, I asked the pro the score on green fees and joining fees, before I went out, as it's one of the 4 I'm considering joining in the next 2 years.

He said that there is still another 5 years Â£100 extra supplement on the green fees to pay for the clubhouse improvements. It was the same when I went there last year, no-one in the bar after play then either. Gives it a soulless atmosphere.

Agree with Craw, I would class Carnoustie, Turnberry, Hillside,Formby, St.Andrews,Royal Lytham and St.Mellion as 10 out of 10 courses.

I'd class West lancs, S and A, Royal Liverpool, Dundonald as 9/10.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 26, 2013)

It makes a 7/10 with me. Not in the same league as Western Gailes or Machrihanish and Machrihanish Dunes.

Its certainly on a par probably better (just) than Dundonald but I'd say Dundonald is more fun. I think its a fair comparison against Glasgow Gailes due to the premium on accuracy.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 26, 2013)

Apart fom the rough I didnt think the course was too bad to play, I had 4 blobs, all when I made a mess off the tee.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

I felt slightly punch drunk at the turn through really having to graft for pars and bogeys. I didn't play great overall but I don't think ever putted better. I thought that front 9 really was tough, it wasn't about just hitting greens it was about hitting them in the right places to avoid 3 putting.

The shortened 10&11 gave enough respite to get some focus back, the rest of the back 9 was pretty playable. 
Id like to play it again in the summer but if I was paying those summer fees I'd probably head to southport instead.

Very good course though and I'm glad Ive played it.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Tell the members that, I asked the pro the score on green fees and joining fees, before I went out, as it's one of the 4 I'm considering joining in the next 2 years.

He said that there is still another 5 years Â£100 extra supplement on the green fees to pay for the clubhouse improvements. It was the same when I went there last year, no-one in the bar after play then either. Gives it a soulless atmosphere.

Agree with Craw, I would class Carnoustie, Turnberry, Hillside,Formby, St.Andrews,Royal Lytham and St.Mellion as 10 out of 10 courses.

I'd class West lancs, S and A, Royal Liverpool, Dundonald as 9/10.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd have it 9/10.

My own benchmarks would be Lytham as a 10 (despite the uninspiring setting), Gullane No.1 as a 9 and west lancs an 8


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

One of the other things was most of the bunkers were GUR. HDIDKenny gained more than most on that score. 

If your talking difficulty, rather than enjoyment, if it was off the whites, all bunkers in play and blowing even a 15 mph wind, anything in the 30 points would have been a very good score indeed.

If going on again next year, I'll be interested again.

Dundonald - cracking course, except the 10th - joke of a hole, especially when you play 17 holes in 2 over, and you get an 11 on it.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I don't think ever putted better. I thought that front 9 really was tough

Very good course though and I'm glad Ive played it.
		
Click to expand...

Slight understatement!! Not sure I've played with anyone that holed out like you did on Sunday!

Agree with the second part though, glad I've played and certainly think I'll play it again at some point


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

None of you fellas ever played Birkdale? Very rarely hear anybody talking about there.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I felt slightly punch drunk at the turn through really having to graft for pars and bogeys. I didn't play great overall but I don't think ever putted better. I thought that front 9 really was tough, it wasn't about just hitting greens it was about hitting them in the right places to avoid 3 putting.

The shortened 10&11 gave enough respite to get some focus back, the rest of the back 9 was pretty playable. 
Id like to play it again in the summer but if I was paying those summer fees I'd probably head to southport instead.

Very good course though and I'm glad Ive played it.
		
Click to expand...

The 10th was still a 200 yard adjusted par 3 the way we played it and to a very small green, possibly the smallest out their!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			None of you fellas ever played Birkdale? Very rarely hear anybody talking about there.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, considering a winter green fee game in September/October if you fancy it though?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			None of you fellas ever played Birkdale? Very rarely hear anybody talking about there.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, Birchy. On the list though.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Nope, considering a winter green fee game in September/October if you fancy it though?
		
Click to expand...

Birkdales high on my list, got a member at my club who is also a distance member their.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 26, 2013)

so being a North West lad who moved down south... I have missed out on something here


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Nope, considering a winter green fee game in September/October if you fancy it though?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, ive always fancied playing it since i went to the open there. That sparked me into wanting to play golf it was that good.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			The 10th was still a 200 yard adjusted par 3 the way we played it and to a very small green, possibly the smallest out their!
		
Click to expand...

We played it as a par 4 at the time though then got the points docked in the bar afterwards 

NWjocko thought he'd scored 7points  on 10&11 until the scorecard police turned up!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'd like to go back and play West Lancs in the summer months and see her at her best. Good track, very good track but not top drawer.
		
Click to expand...

They have an open called the "Ted Jarman" trophy, that I've fancied the last 2 years, but other things have got in the way.

It Â£45 to enter, but it is 36 holes. It's played this year on Sunday 1st September, but I'm playing in an OOM match at Reddish vale. Only open to 3-10 h/cappers, so your ok. Bargain though.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not yet, Birchy. On the list though.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the only open course you havent played yet?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds good, ive always fancied playing it since i went to the open there. That sparked me into wanting to play golf it was that good.
		
Click to expand...

I'll look into it and post a thread.....

Me and Qwerty played Lytham a couple of years back in September for about Â£100 I think. Was a blinding day aswell, got lucky with the weather.

Will email them tomorrow and see what's what


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We played it as a par 4 at the time though then got the points docked in the bar afterwards 

NWjocko thought he'd scored 7points  on 10&11 until the scorecard police turned up!!
		
Click to expand...

It was like having your passport checked at a bulgarian border crossing in that bar after


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Is that the only open course you havent played yet?
		
Click to expand...

No still got 8 out of 14 to play, but should be ticking off prestwick this summer also.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Not sure I'd have it 9/10.

My own benchmarks would be Lytham as a 10 (despite the uninspiring setting), Gullane No.1 as a 9 and west lancs an 8
		
Click to expand...

It's like a lot of things, the more great courses you play, the harder it gets to rate.

After playing munis for 12 years, any decent private course were then brilliant. I played lots of private courses for a few years (and still do) but then you start playing the "premium" courses and it pushes the others further down the list. Overall it depends on how many premium courses you have played over the years. Then you get a levelling out. I'd say West lancs is defo an 8, though. Although I've played it off the whites, on a reasonably windy day, with everything on/open, as well.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's like a lot of things, the more great courses you play, the harder it gets to rate.

After playing munis for 12 years, any decent private course were then brilliant. I played lots of private courses for a few years (and still do) but then you start playing the "premium" courses and it pushes the others further down the list. Overall it depends on how many premium courses you have played over the years. Then you get a levelling out. I'd say West lancs is defo an 8, though. Although I've played it off the whites, on a reasonably windy day, with everything on/open, as well.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. If another meet is arranged there I'll definitely go back.  Quite fancy that trophy you mentioned, Â£45 for 36 holes is very good value.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Agreed. If another meet is arranged there I'll definitely go back.  Quite fancy that trophy you mentioned, Â£45 for 36 holes is very good value.
		
Click to expand...

I may try it myself next year.


----------



## Junior (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought it was a really good course, but it didnt blow me away like Formby did, and I didnt think it was a patch on the back 9 at Hillside.    That said, i'd imagine in the summer of the back tee's you woudl walk away feeling battered and bruised taking 4 irons into some of them small greens !!!!  I can see why its the course the pro's want to dodge when open qualifying comes around.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its a good track however I wouldn't say its a top track. Its in the Glasgow Gailes bracket. Tough with a premium on accuracy. Loved the small greens and how slick and subtle they were. The start is the killer and if you get off to a decent start you could potentially score well. I was not a fan of 11, 13 and 14. Certainly 13 & 14 lost the links feel and were parkland in nature. The clubhouse is also a ramshackle of extended brick. It really needs demolished and started again. 

I'd like to go back and play West Lancs in the summer months and see her at her best. Good track, very good track but not top drawer.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it Craw.
Played it a couple of times, once when we'd had a really dry winter (seriously :lol and spring came early.
Very windy and very tough.
That's more what I was meaning, I think the bleakness makes it seem tougher.
We're lucky in the NW but can't argue that you lads north of the border are really blessed.
Want to get up to the Gailes area at some point - cracking looking courses.

Oh, and if you think the clubhouse is poor now, you should've seen it before they did it up


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Is that the only open course you havent played yet?
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, I'll bore you to death with tales of all the courses I've played on the drive up next week.
You'll love it, honest


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Birchy, I'll bore you to death with tales of all the courses I've played on the drive up next week.
You'll love it, honest 

Click to expand...

Sounds good pal! I might even talk about football the way we are going at the moment! Slowly sneaking up the table at the right time hopefully.


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2013)

Birkdale/Lytham does interest me too for those in the planning. I'll watch with interest.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would agree with craw, that is, you have to straight off the tee and in the summer those greens would be absolutely rapid. Would be a real test on a windy day off the back pegs. Shows how good mannassero is to shoot a 65 off the backs as a 16 yr old.
I don't have any links experience, but I would have it as an 8/10 with formby a 9 and Hillside, Turnberry And St Andrews as your top draw 10's. Makes you think about what you would grade your own course as.....


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Birkdale/Lytham does interest me too for those in the planning. I'll watch with interest.
		
Click to expand...

I'm keen to play Birkdale having already played Lytham.

Looking at the website the Winter Green Fee is Â£135 for a weekday.  Not sure if it'd be better to play in October or catch the other end of the winter rate next March though.  Thoughts?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm keen to play Birkdale having already played Lytham.

Looking at the website the Winter Green Fee is Â£135 for a weekday.  Not sure if it'd be better to play in October or catch the other end of the winter rate next March though.  Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

I will do either. Its hard to say without the benefit of hindsight which time would be better weather wise etc. I dont think we will get it any cheaper unless we get 16 players either.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will do either. Its hard to say without the benefit of hindsight which time would be better weather wise etc. I dont think we will get it any cheaper unless we get 16 players either.
		
Click to expand...

The weather is a crapshoot but I'd say October will see the course in better nick, grass probably still growing at this time.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			The weather is a crapshoot but I'd say October will see the course in better nick, grass probably still growing at this time.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i suppose it would be in better nick at end of summer rather than end of winter.

I will do whatever the majority wanna do. What do the other interested parties think?


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll ask the member at my club who I know well and is a member of Birkdale when would be best to play it out of "high season" and if he has any influence if he booked it once we got some firm numbers together.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll ask the member at my club who I know well and is a member of Birkdale when would be best to play it out of "high season" and if he has any influence if he booked it once we got some firm numbers together.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fish, if you let me know then I'll start a thread and contact Birkdale to look at bookings etc.

The weather is a lottery but then booking it in summer would likely be the same if last year was anything to go by........


----------



## Junior (Feb 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm keen to play Birkdale having already played Lytham.

Looking at the website the Winter Green Fee is Â£135 for a weekday.  Not sure if it'd be better to play in October or catch the other end of the winter rate next March though.  Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Id love to play it but think i'd need a winter rate !! Next march or early November when it kicks in sounds good


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 27, 2013)

Junior said:



			Id love to play it but think i'd need a winter rate !! Next march or early November when it kicks in sounds good
		
Click to expand...

No worries, think October may be best but will wait for Fish to get back to me and then post a thread up.


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd say Oct would be better in case we get a nightmare winter and the course is in some nick.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'd say Oct would be better in case we get a nightmare winter and the course is in some nick.
		
Click to expand...

You saying we won't get a nightmare summer


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

Just to let you know, the haggis is being cooked as we speak   It smells absolutely rancid!  Photos to follow  :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, well, well let me say just one thing......................I would eat horsemeat every day of the week over that muck!

I managed one mouthful, chew then swallow washed down by half a bottle of lager. I tried going in a second time but couldnt manage it and spat it all over the kitchen! 

Bush tucker trials are nothing compared to the ordeal i have just been through!

Somebody finished it off for me though


----------



## Scouser (Feb 27, 2013)

Bring the next meet I will polish it off lad


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bring the next meet I will polish it off lad
		
Click to expand...

Dont tell me you like that stuff?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Dont tell me you like that stuff? 

Click to expand...

Only between 2 slices of black pudding... If I had not that was the prize I'd have tried harder


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2013)

Scott, it's a culnary delight. 

Get it ate man


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 27, 2013)

Send it to me, bloody lovely.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2013)

I dont think I would have risked the first mouthful.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 27, 2013)

Good job you drank the beer and not the comfort beside it...


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well, well, well let me say just one thing......................I would eat horsemeat every day of the week over that muck!

I managed one mouthful, chew then swallow washed down by half a bottle of lager. I tried going in a second time but couldnt manage it and spat it all over the kitchen! 

Bush tucker trials are nothing compared to the ordeal i have just been through!

Somebody finished it off for me though 

View attachment 4822
View attachment 4823
View attachment 4824

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Good job you got your winnings to get a take away


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Good job you drank the beer and not the comfort beside it...
		
Click to expand...

That comfort would probably taste better than the haggis! 



Karl102 said:



			:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Good job you got your winnings to get a take away 

Click to expand...

The chippy saved the day in the end :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2013)

Phillistine. Its a delicacy. Nowt better than a bowl of Neeps and Tatties after a day of grafting.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

Some animals we're harmed in the filming of this video.

Haggis is great stuff, better on a breakfast though.

Apparently if you eat black pudding, ulster fry and Haggis on the same sarnie, your handicap drops three shots, but you lose 3 months off your life. Honest to God,lar.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 27, 2013)

Stick your roast beef and yorkshire puddings where the sun don't shine!


Haggis rocks, add a wee bit of broon sauce and its heaven. Canny whack a bit of offal!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Stick your roast beef and yorkshire puddings where the sun don't shine!


Haggis rocks, add a wee bit of broon sauce and its heaven. Canny whack a bit of offal!
		
Click to expand...

Sweet chilli sauce does it for me...


----------



## Tiger (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi chaps great thread and write up. Just want some clarification on thecraws donated prize for Birchy. Looks like Haggis and Tatties is that right? Any story behind that or just a chance to give us wee English folk some proper scran?  Cheers chaps


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Hi chaps great thread and write up. Just want some clarification on thecraws donated prize for Birchy. Looks like Haggis and Tatties is that right? Any story behind that or just a chance to give us wee English folk some proper scran?  Cheers chaps
		
Click to expand...

It's haggis neeps and tatties and a miniture of whiskey. Prize for nearest the pin on 17, needless to say he excluded the Scottish contingent from winning it.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 4, 2013)

Valentino said:



			It's haggis neeps and tatties and a miniture of whiskey. Prize for nearest the pin on 17, needless to say he excluded the Scottish contingent from winning it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Birchy and his prize






Click to expand...

What a great excuse to bump the picture again


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 4, 2013)

Valentino said:



			It's haggis neeps and tatties and a miniture of whiskey. Prize for nearest the pin on 17, needless to say he excluded the Scottish contingent from winning it.
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you Martin it was Whisky!!


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Shame on you Martin it was Whisky!!
		
Click to expand...

Ten of the belt


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2013)

Sould add though Kenny I'm partial to a wee Jamiesons so it was in my thinking


----------

